# Exam results



## fishkeeper (19 Aug 2010)

Well its the terrible time of year for exam results, whether its A level today or GCSE next week.

I recieved my AS levels today, pretty average. And I just want to wish anyone collecting results in the next few days all the best of luck, as I know the dreaded feeling

Good luck   

Will


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Aug 2010)

I am in year 9 going into 10 and i got my science GSCE if i do well my dad says his gonna buy me a RO filter   I am still nervous


----------



## Nick16 (20 Aug 2010)

i got into KENT uni. im so happy. was my first choice and i really wasnt expecting to get the grades with the minimal work i do. 

but i snuch in  8)


----------



## cheesy feet (23 Aug 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> I am in year 9 going into 10 and i got my science GSCE if i do well my dad says his gonna buy me a RO filter   I am still nervous


GCSE's are easy as pie.No reason to be nervous at all...
I haven't got mine back yet though, tomorrow I'm supposed to collect them.I was supposed to do 12 (2 being IT) but didn't bother with my other IT GCSE.I have half an IT GCSE's work in my folder here which I never handed in; it could come in handy to one of you?
Congrats to those who have done well =


----------



## glenn (23 Aug 2010)

im collecting my GCSE results tomorow, not nervous at all. i always tell people who are nervous before exams or exam results, -now isnt the time to be nervous, its to late to be nervous, you should be nervous in the classroom months before your exam when you can actualy do something about the outcome, cause when your at the exam hall door its to late  
good luck to all anyway, hope you get what you are aiming for


----------



## cheesy feet (23 Aug 2010)

Tbh with GCSE's in most you could get a C without knowing anything...And you only need 5 main gcse's A-C to be obligated a place in college, and if you fail that, then it's only an extra year.
Although, I think I will have to put some effort in with A-levels!


----------



## cheesy feet (24 Aug 2010)

English - B
English lit - A
Geoography - B
History C opt F - A
Stats - A
Maths - A
RE - A
Biology - A
Chemistry - A
Physics - A
Somehow they haven't put my IT down, so I guess that means I failed both in the end...Even though the they already moderated it as a pass, after my tutor marked it as a merit.


----------



## chilled84 (24 Aug 2010)

cheesy feet said:
			
		

> English - B
> English lit - A
> Geoography - B
> History C opt F - A
> ...



EPIC ACHIVEMENT! WELL DONE.


----------



## cheesy feet (24 Aug 2010)

Lol cheers...The good thing is I am confident that if I tried I could have got all A's/A*'s .Like 1 mark of A* in hist which is a bit annoying considering they gave us the wrong booklets for each exam to revise from.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (24 Aug 2010)

Well done and on my first science exam (higher) got a B which is pretty good for me as i am in year 9 going to 10


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Aug 2010)

Well done Krish! Good effort  Well done also to Chilled


----------



## cheesy feet (24 Aug 2010)

Nicely done 
I got a C in Chem module 3 somehow...I thought I did quite good as well lol.
What's everyone doing at college/work wise then?


----------



## glenn (24 Aug 2010)

im happy with mine but i dont get how they get worked out. i got A* in chemistry, biology and physics and my ISA but the overall adittional science grade only came to a A???


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

Aren't A*s done on top percentages of high scorers?


----------



## fishkeeper (24 Aug 2010)

Great results guys, that additional science grade is a bit wierd? I was always bad at ISAs. I got full marks in my physics and chemistry additional science and then got an A in biology and B in the ISA and got an A overall.

For my AS levels I did Geography,Physics, Chemistry, Maths but failed maths miserably   


Im glad everyone got great results!

Krish's Betta, I did AQA core science in year 9 aswell  along side ICT and French, then additonal science in year 10 

Yeh, what does everyone else want to do next year then? 
Nick, what are you doing at uni? If I get in next year I will hopefully do environmental science


----------



## glenn (24 Aug 2010)

ISA's are the easiest thing...the teachers basically tell you the answers, or atleast mine hinted at them  lol
and in september i shall be doing A-levels in biology, geography, psychology and something else i havent chose yet...


----------



## Nick16 (24 Aug 2010)

we cheated on the ISA's back in the day, the teachers didnt even care.... friday afternoon and you can get away with murder. 

im going to do business studies (4 years) with a year in industry (year 3). i hope to go and work for someone good like IBM etc. 
after my fourth year, grades and finances permitting, i hope to go on to do a years course in either marketing or management to enable me to specialise and move away from all the other generic business students.


----------



## John Starkey (25 Aug 2010)

I got all A,s in skiving off work,B,s in tea making,and 3 C,s for clocking off early     ,well done to all you youngsters  ,

john.


----------



## Ben M (25 Aug 2010)

my brother got 8 A*'s and 7 A's. 

no pressure on me then in the next 2 years.

my dad has been bribing him to do well. when he did his maths and french a year early my dad said he could have a new air rifle if he did well and he's getting a new iPod this time. 

(to any parents reading, bribes are an excellent way to improve your child's grades   )


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Aug 2010)

How in the f* can you do 15?! At my school you only did 9. I took Maths a year early too.
So GCSE wise we did:-
2 x Science (2/3 of a GCSE for each biology, chemistry, physics)
1 x Maths
2 x English (literature and language)
1 x French
1 x Design and Technology (Textiles for me)
2 out of art, history, music, drama, geography OR double IT


----------



## Ben M (26 Aug 2010)

i think it depends on which school you go to as to how many you can do.


----------



## cheesy feet (26 Aug 2010)

9 is the standard, 5 A*-C to get into college...I was supposed to be doing 12, but IT- bleh.


----------



## glenn (26 Aug 2010)

there is alsorts now, things like citizenship, the option to do 3 gcse's in science (core, adittional and tripple) some schools make RE mandatory also. at my school you can also do things like NVQ's and a media diploma. i done a hospitality and catering qualification at a near by college one day a week and apperently thats worth 5 GCSE's A-C.


----------



## cheesy feet (26 Aug 2010)

Yeah, I did triple science - which came with statistics, so that was one extra, then there was RE, and then there would have been an extra IT GCSE.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Aug 2010)

cheesy feet said:
			
		

> 9 is the standard, 5 A*-C to get into college...I was supposed to be doing 12, but IT- bleh.



Yep I managed to get into sixth form with those. Some people did GNVQs in business or health and social care. We had some RE but only in year 9, and PSE or something. The one they teach you the dangers or smoking, sex and drugs. Was far too late for most of the people at my state school!

It's good you have a bit of choice and can do more science. I would recommend anyone who is planning to do A-levels should look at what they might fancy doing at uni, if you want to go, and check to see what requirements they have. I know a few people who couldn't do what they wanted because they didn't choose the right A levels.


----------



## cheesy feet (26 Aug 2010)

If I do go to Uni I will be doing zoology, or zoo biology, or marine biology/similar, so my chem & biology A levels; provided I don't fail, will come in handy.


----------

